# Low budget wiring and terms for payment!



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Neat. 

Reminds me of the old Earl Sheib car painting ads.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

$17.95 12 months to pay. My grandfather told me his house cost $1,100.00 (I think they bought in the 20's) in Avon Mass, 12 year mortgage.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I do not tell a lie. Hard to believe but I did not see electricity in our home until 1959.

We lived up in the hills and used piped gas. No TV and the radio was a battery job with a 2V acid accumalator. You charged it at the local garage every week. On the way home you burnt holes in your trousers and got a clip round the ear from your mother. Those were the days!




Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked with an apprentice from Montana, that told me his family still did not have electricity, a phone, car, in door bathroom. He rode a mule (one mule 3 riders) with his brother and sister 3 miles everyday to catch the school bus.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Well blow me down. Kids today. Don't know their born.


Frank


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*More old stuff!*

More old stuff:

http://www.nachi.org/forum/showthread.php?t=460


----------

